
What's New in Visual Studio 2019 - aliswe
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/visualstudio/ide/whats-new-visual-studio-2019?view=vs-2019
======
itronitron
I've been trying out VS lately and am still on the fence. The WSL integration
has some major issues and their 'intellisense' (code completion) for Java is
non-functional and 15 years behind. Hopefully they will apply some product
management to the effort and make things work after install.

~~~
bishala
Didn't know Visual Studio supported Java.

~~~
itronitron
It barely supports Java due to some packages from RedHat.

